# Kennels



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

are there any good game dog kennels that belong to this site if so please pm me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what bloodlines are you looking for since your new to the site people might be wary about giving info. It might be best to carry it in a thread.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You may find game bred dogs but no game dogs around here as it is illegal to fight dogs so unless you are fighting a dog you can't say its game.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

A better is Question...is it illegal to own a game dog? because it can't be game unless it was fought and that's illegal? 

does that make any sense at all??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well yes and no. If you own game dogs you are fighting them so they along with the activity you are doing is illegal.

A "game" dog is a dog that has proved itself game in the ring, so just having the dog there isn't alot that will happen, you have to get charged with dog fighting. 

They can't charge you with just owning a game dog, because they can't prove its game lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree leave this one here trust is a big issue with some of us right now lol


for the op what type of game bred lines are you searching for and what do you want to do with the dog you get?


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

I should have worded my theard different.Im looking for well bred dogs.I like a whole lot of game bloodlines.Eli,carver,chinaman,honeybunch,nigerino,etc,etc.so it would depend on the kennel and the peds of the dogs.


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

no fighting here.I would like yo get into weightpulling or other activites that the blue dogs I had just wouldnt do.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are some nice dogs in the breeder section take a look around.
Vendors and Breeders - Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

Anymore just intent can get ya 102 yrs in some parts


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

shortbedder said:


> Anymore just intent can get ya 102 yrs in some parts


read about that a little while ago on a private forum


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

tonios said:


> A better is Question...is it illegal to own a game dog? because it can't be game unless it was fought and that's illegal?
> 
> does that make any sense at all??


I would also considered a dog used for hunting to be game as that is not illegal. Not that I would use my dog for that But just Saying a dog does not have to be fought to prove gameness!!


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

billsblues said:


> are there any good game dog kennels that belong to this site if so please pm me.


*There are a few really good ones here. Around here you'll get better progress if use the term "performance bred".*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Big Bubba said:


> ...just Saying a dog does not have to be fought to prove gameness!!


What kind of prey would battle it out with an APBT for a few hours without killing him outright? That's how you prove gameness. The dog has to be hurt, tired, beaten, discouraged, pretty much at death's door. And they have to not give up when they get there. With hunting, the dog usually holds the prey and the hunter dispatches it. It is done as expediently as possible to avoid the dog getting any more injured than necessary. When matching one dog against the other, the rules are completely different.

Think about it. If hunting proved gameness, then a Cocker Spaniel would be game since it hunts woodcock. Now I believe that all breeds have the capacity to be "game" at their own... well, game. Like a Bloodhound will gamely follow a trail for days. Or a hunting terrier will gamely take on a badger. But we're not talking about the same thing at all. You can't take a breed bred to fight, use him to do something else and then say that the other thing proves his mettle on the same level as his original task. That'd be like taking a husky bred to pull a sled over thousands of miles and saying that it still excels at its original task because it pulls the children around the yard a few times in a wagon.

I don't call my dogs game, nor do I care if they are or not. To speak on such things publicly is just nuts in Big Brother society.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree to disagree.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

she speaks the truth,it's not debatable.


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

I didnt meanto cause a stir Im just trying to find a "performance bred "dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you'll learn anything can spark a heated debate! lol It's all good we can agree to disagree with each other.
You have any luck with finding dogs?


----------



## johnthan (Dec 1, 2010)

*kennels*

......................................................


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

What is the point of bringing a thread up from over a year ago to promote a website? And they were talking dog kennels as in a puppy not a containment cage...


----------

